# Tire suggestions for my new ride?



## Wavfact (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok.. before you think less of me.. I do own a 2006 Brute.. I bought a "guest" ride so I'd have something friends can use when so I don't ride the trails alone..

I bought a 2012 Polaris Sportsman 400, stock tires are:

25 8-12 489 Front
25 10-12 489 Rear

I'd like to put some mud lite's on or comparable.. My brute runs on 28's and just love the huge fat tire look on it.

I don't know anything about tires for these.. any help or suggestion would be much apprciated! 

I don't want to spend a lot of this thing as its a guest ride but I'm thinking the 8" wide rim should go? What would be safe to put on this one?

Dennis


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind of riding do y'all do?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You bought a brand-new bike... for a spare?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> You bought a brand-new bike... for a spare?


That's a good friend right there! No way I'd let my buddies ride my bikes lol.


----------

